# Beyond proud daddy. Embers provincial 720



## born2shoot3 (May 9, 2010)

Beyond proud of Ember (7 years old)today. She shot both 720 rounds(72 arrows each round) today at 20 meters and score a 660 in the first round and 668 in the second round.


----------



## Vabowhunt33 (Dec 29, 2020)

Congratulations tell her good job


----------



## Mr. Ken (Aug 6, 2019)

Congratulations on scoring so well on both targets. She is now ready for a 900 round.


----------



## Vabowhunt33 (Dec 29, 2020)

What kind of release does she use


----------



## Tenn47 (Feb 25, 2020)

That’s awesome good for her she has a great coach. Enjoy your time with her she’s only little for so long then then they grow up


----------



## born2shoot3 (May 9, 2010)

Vabowhunt33 said:


> What kind of release does she use


Tru ball shooter with an extra hole punched in it


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

Wonderful for both of you!


----------



## DannyB4 (May 15, 2018)

Way to hang in there Ember. Good job!


----------



## rockrollnload (Apr 30, 2011)

Congratulations. She keeps on racking up the trophies! Happy birthday to her also.


----------



## vincenthanna (Feb 25, 2020)

Wish your daughter a happy birthday and a congrats on her archery shooting skills. She is the future of archery and the future looks bright.


----------



## andydwyer (Aug 8, 2021)

Yo!! Congrats to you both! Should be very proud


----------



## Jayhawk JB (Jun 16, 2020)

To have a kid that young and that focused is outstanding!.. I have three daughters, one that is 20 shoots regularly. I bought a bow for my 8yr old daughter, she shows some interest but not much. I pretty much have to beg her to shoot with me... what you have with Ember is very unique! Enjoy it!.. thanks for sharing and congratulations!


----------



## bowboxer22 (Jun 10, 2021)

born2shoot3 said:


> Beyond proud of Ember (7 years old)today. She shot both 720 rounds(72 arrows each round) today at 20 meters and score a 660 in the first round and 668 in the second round.
> View attachment 7453545
> View attachment 7453546


Congrats


----------

